# Leveraging for me has been a long time way to invest,for ME it has worked



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I made some bank trades on the 29 feb for 188k up appox 17% plus to date

I spend about 3 to 4 hours a day to watch and learn,when I make a bad trade I chase it down FM,LIQ

Purchased 10,000 shares of LIQ today leverage,now holding a lot,and still holding FM around maybe 12k shares

I leverage at 2.65%

I did this because I will receive the proceeds from house sale on the 15 march(also have one more house to sell in the next 12 months)

I have leverage as far back as 1981,it has worked for me some times it goes very bad than I keep buying,also buy 3k in purchases every month from my job,as I dont make a lot of money per year maybe 82k

Will retire soon working as a mechanic for the last 38 years

Always love to make money will I sleep(leveraging) 

I never worried about it as I had nothing when I was 18 ,sorry I was homeless,still donate every year to the shelter,make me feel goood to give back from where I started

If I can do it anyone can

Enjoy


----------



## MK6 (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi, new to this forum.
Your story is inspiring and I hope to learn more about stock as you did.
What source do you use to know which stock to buy and sell?


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Many years ago was the newspaper after it was all over,always the day after


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

1980z28 said:


> ... I leverage at 2.65% ... If I can do it anyone can ...


Congratulations on your success.

Having watched co-worker decide he knew tech stocks so he'd stick to that through the tech crash (later complaining investing wasn't worth it) ... I don't believe anyone can do it. There are far too many who make bad investing choices.

Oh ya ... the bigger example who did the same turned something like $180K into about $60K where he was about to get dinged for a third margin call.


Don't get me wrong ... leverage is a tool in the toolbox. My observation over the years is that those who learn to use the tools properly do well and those who don't, crash and burn.


Cheers




> I spend about 3 to 4 hours a day to watch and learn ...


This is one of the things that separate you from many who I've talked who did not do well.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Eclectic12 said:


> Congratulations on your success.
> 
> Having watched co-worker decide he knew tech stocks so he'd stick to that through the tech crash (later complaining investing wasn't worth it) ... I don't believe anyone can do it. There are far too many who make bad investing choices.
> 
> ...


AS I have been doing this this for a long time

To spend a 100k means as nothing to me as you would have a cell bill,,,,,witch I do not have a cell phone as I can not afford one,(all my children and wife have one)so it goes

Guess who bails everyone out

I have and always believe that everything goes up at sometime

My plan is to have more now than later

I will buy a Rubicon soon,,,so I will take a 500k and trade for10% and pay cash soon,,,,will post 6 my trades,so it goes


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

... not sure what this has to do with the idea that not everyone uses leverage successfully.

I am also unsure of what the $100K, cell phone, no cell phone, more/less is all about either.


Cheers


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Eclectic12 said:


> ... not sure what this has to do with the idea that not everyone uses leverage successfully.
> 
> I am also unsure of what the $100K, cell phone, no cell phone, more/less is all about either.
> 
> ...


I look at 100k as not much,just like your cell phone bill(petty cash)I can not afford a cell phone as you can


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

This is confusing ... $100K is petty cash but you can't afford a cell phone? 
I take it from this that $100K is petty cash to you but the second part sounds more like you can afford one but choose not to pay for one.

As for "like your cell phone bill (petty cash)" ... the internet is a wide open place. I haven't paid for a cell phone in over a decade. I would have to look up the last time I paid a long distance charge.

If you are curious, I can afford one if I chose to pay for one.


Cheers


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Eclectic12 said:


> This is confusing ... $100K is petty cash but you can't afford a cell phone?
> I take it from this that $100K is petty cash to you but the second part sounds more like you can afford one but choose not to pay for one.
> 
> As for "like your cell phone bill (petty cash)" ... the internet is a wide open place. I haven't paid for a cell phone in over a decade. I would have to look up the last time I paid a long distance charge.
> ...


Sorry for your ability to pay for a cell phone

I can not pay for one also

So let dog lay

I was saying I do not own a cell phone,,,,but thinking that everyone else (99%) own one 


Believe me I have a 14 year old dog who is blind and deaf with hip dysplasia,,,,it`s OK ,,he has been a great GSD,,,I am not out to attack anyone 

But saying leveraging is a great tool

GOOD LUCK


john


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

1980z28 said:


> Eclectic12 said:
> 
> 
> > ... I haven't paid for a cell phone in over a decade. I would have to look up the last time I paid a long distance charge.
> ...


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Haha...I thought the only one without a cell phone was me...the day I retired I chopped my cell into pieces with my firewood axe. 

As for leverage, the most I've ever used was in Vegas...we ran up a dinner tab to almost $500 but I had a margin call after dessert & had to settle up.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*donald*, is that you?

Where TF do these guys get the dope?
I want me some of that shite.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

zylon said:


> *donald*, is that you?
> 
> Where TF do these guys get the dope?
> I want me some of that shite.


I now see


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I think he is saying when it comes to investing he can risk $100,000 on a trade and not worry but does not feel like a cell phone is worth what it costs every month. But his relatives who can afford cell phones, come to him when they get in a jam for money.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> I think he is saying when it comes to investing he can risk $100,000 on a trade and not worry but does not feel like a cell phone is worth what it costs every month. But his relatives who can afford cell phones, come to him when they get in a jam for money.



Don`t have a cell phone because of my vision is not so good and I find no value in it

100k on a bank trade for me is not a risk in my mind

I do my best to provide for my family no matter the reason


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry about the cell phone thing,I may have misread your post plus others,at time I may post without reading all the info,if I offend any members,,,,Sorry
I am the only person I know personally without a cell phone,as I have many reasons for not having one

I paid back the 283K I leveraged in total for last couple of months,from proceeds of house sale(paid back today)
I purchased,bns,na,ry,bmo,fm,liq,fts.tdb funds plus others,nice to see that my leverage has worked out and I am up about xx% as of today

Now that I have one more house to sell in the next year,I will start to leverage again,plus my 2500-3000 I do monthly

The leverage account was at 2.690 but now has gone up to 2.70% for some reason


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

1980z28 said:


> I leverage at 2.65%
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is going to work till it stops working. The trend is your friend looking @ a chart of debt going back to 1981 debt has been trending higher now parabolic. When the trend changes to deleveraging then the trend will not be your friend for leveraging it will be a lot harder to use leveraging to make money. Unless short or sell the world.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have been in large trade losses over the years,RIM,Nortel ,between 50k and 60k drop believe me it has not been all good,I have learned somewhat from all the years,but never did give up or back out,retirement is in april 2017,so I will remove all my risk at that time leading up to that date

Hoping interest rates move up


----------



## SpendLessEarnMore (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't have a cell phone. It's a requirement on most forms. TD insurance. I need a number. I reply again I don't own a phone OK I'll make up a number. Home depot after I've picked through $3000 worth of timber. We can't deliver if you don't have a number. OK you want my phone number in Asia?

Rubicon on leverage?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

People have been known to make some large sums in short periods by using leverage. I don't even doubt his claim. Congratulations to him for the trading success... this is a good thing.

However, few people make money in the long term by making leveraged gambles. You'll make a fortune, then lose a fortune, then make a fortune, etc. This is what large banks do as well (as they are highly leveraged) but the difference is, they have an unlimited line of liquidity... as evidenced in 2008.

But individuals don't. You can continue making leveraged gambles, but eventually you'll swing too far and won't be able to come up with the cash to stay solvent. I recommend quitting while you're ahead.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

james4beach said:


> People have been known to make some large sums in short periods by using leverage. I don't even doubt his claim. Congratulations to him for the trading success... this is a good thing.
> 
> However, few people make money in the long term by making leveraged gambles. You'll make a fortune, then lose a fortune, then make a fortune, etc. This is what large banks do as well (as they are highly leveraged) but the difference is, they have an unlimited line of liquidity... as evidenced in 2008.
> 
> But individuals don't. You can continue making leveraged gambles, but eventually you'll swing too far and won't be able to come up with the cash to stay solvent. I recommend quitting while you're ahead.


Thanks,I enjoy your point of view,at your age,I have two boys older than you,they dont have your financial insite 

I try to keep my trades paid up to date,I used my house sale to leverage up this time,now paid to date

From my income I also spend 3k per month on trades(I also hold a lot of index funds tdb

So to date all is good

I am trying to get to my 100 birthday

This year I am only running 4 days a week 5 to 10km,change jobs to 4 days a week from 3 days a week,now that winter is over I will do 5 days a week,I eat well and have very little stress in my life,when retired next year I will scale back on my trades and see how much my net worth is and plan from that point

Have one more house to sell,will also leverage up if opportunity comes


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Well if you're making it to 100, you really will need to have a lot of money saved up!


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

james4beach said:


> Well if you're making it to 100, you really will need to have a lot of money saved up!



Thinking that when I retire I will need 2k per month so maybe have enough


----------

